# 720 round question



## smoran (Feb 21, 2009)

hi, can anyone clarify for me the distances and size of target faces for the fita 720 round. Cant seem 2 find anywhere on fca website, thanks alot.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Recurves shoot the 122 cm face at 70 meters. 

Compounds shoot the 80 cm face (which has been trimmed to the 5-ring, so it's AKA the "6-ring" face - 10,9,8,7,6,5) at 50 meters. Separate face for each archer.


----------



## smoran (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for the reply, would you happen to know about the cadets , cubs, and pre-cubs? Where having a 720 both days this weekend and where having some difficulty getting a solid answer on the distances. Thanks alot


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sorry, not sure on those. I'll PM you the e-mail for someone who might know.


----------



## smoran (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks alot


----------

